# What never fails to make you smile?



## itsmemaggi

I have a few things; maybe you all will get a kick out of them:

The movies Robin Hood: Men in Tights (to which I can recite the entire thing by heart), and Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

The Simpsons. Various quotes from there, no matter how often I think of them, never fail to bring a smile to my face: Homer singing, "Animal House, house house! Nobody ever went to class! And we saw Donald Sutherland's ***! ...Then they did the end like American Graffiti, where you found out what happened to everyone!" and then going to work the next day in a toga. :lol or

Marge: Homer, you don't have to pray outloud.
Homer: But he's way the hell up there! 

We need to find reasons to smile, people. Even when it seems like there are none.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Mehitabel

Dr. Nick: "Call 1-800-DOCTORB! The 'B' is for bargain!"

hahahaha, oh Simpsons. Of course, my boyfriend always makes me happy. There's never a time where he can't make me smile. And I agree with the Holy Grail. Now it's not even just the movie, it's remembering watching it with friends. Actually, sessions with my psychologist make me smile. He gives me so much hope. I come home in a great mood, ready to try what he's taught me. And music. Can never forget music. I can sit there grinning listening to killer music for hours. And snow! And bubbles... 

Alright, there's a lot of things that make me smile. I used to smile for no reason. People always commented on my smile. I miss those times.


----------



## IndigoGirl

Watching Family Guy, or Futurama
Someone taking interest in me and wanting to get to know me, and even *gasp* care about me. 
Learning something important (for personal growth/wisdom)

Those are all I can think of. Smiling doesn't come easily for me these days.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

The things that make me smile are: 

Playing with my cats
Talking to Steve
Playing WoW with Steve
Hanging out with my friends Ron, Maggie, Christie, Heather, and Marisa
Working the closing shift on a Saturday night and all the fun we have after we lock up
Writing
Running into old friends and catching up on things (its funny how many people I used to be good friends with in high school and college come into where I work)


----------



## Tania

My Daughter


----------



## emeraldoceans

My pets


----------



## Buerhle

w3stfa11 said:


> Listening to Kung Fu Fighting.


(w3stfa11 are you a Michigan Wolv. fan? the helmet?)

lol me too.


----------



## meggiehamilton

My family.


----------



## Tania

When someone tells me they love me!!


----------



## itsmemaggi

Tania said:


> When someone tells me they love me!!


 :agree Especially when I KNOW they mean it. :yes Actions speak so much louder than words. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Driftfisher

The show M*A*S*H*...eating fish...watching brainless entertainment-WWE, and keeping my *healthy *fantasy life alive regarding Dilana from Roskstar Supernova!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie


----------



## itsmemaggi

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



Driftfisher said:


> The show M*A*S*H*...eating fish...watching brainless entertainment-WWE, and keeping my *healthy *fantasy life alive regarding Dilana from Roskstar Supernova!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie


Fantasies are fun, except though they make me smile at the time, they usually make me sad, later on, because they're not real.

Eaing fish makes you smile?

As for WWE, I used to watch that faithfully when I was younger. It was like my soaps. Only with cage matches. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi

Drake and Josh, that show on Nickelodeon. I don't know why, but it always makes me smile. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Driftfisher

YES Maggie dear...eating fish makes me smile...Only fried fish though...ARE EWE TRYIN TO SAY I'M WEIRD???????????????????? LOL :yes 

So does catching fish, watching fish swim in an aquarium, catching fish, writing the word fish, catching fish, dreaming about fish, catching fish, and catching fish...

See, that's not weird :fall


----------



## itsmemaggi

So you like fish.

You should go to the Asian market, where I live. They have seasoned, dried squid. :um

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## sctork

my doggy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My niece.


----------



## archaic

http://kittenwar.com/


----------



## Chrysalii

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



itsmemaggi said:


> Driftfisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show M*A*S*H*...eating fish...watching brainless entertainment-WWE, and keeping my *healthy *fantasy life alive regarding Dilana from Roskstar Supernova!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasies are fun, except though they make me smile at the time, they usually make me sad, later on, because they're not real.
> 
> Eaing fish makes you smile?
> 
> As for WWE, I used to watch that faithfully when I was younger. It was like my soaps. Only with cage matches.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
Click to expand...

Watching it with someone is fun.

As for the topic...
Outside of my nephew and niece(preferably seperate, together they are terrors), nothing is too reliable.


----------



## Maike

one movie that I know just about every word to is Back to the Future 2! That's such a comfort movie, love it! MCFLY!! hehehehehe


----------



## brenidil

people who really love and care about me can make me smile no matter what.

my niece. 

i dont smile without a reason. so if i smile for you. feel very special indeed.


----------



## Daydreambeliever

archaic said:


> http://kittenwar.com/


Me too! Kitties always make me smile, so cute!


----------



## Buerhle

w3stfa11 said:


> Readymade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w3stfa11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to Kung Fu Fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> (w3stfa11 are you a Michigan Wolv. fan? the helmet?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a wii bit. And by that, I mean I'm a huuuge fan.  You from Michigan?
Click to expand...

no not from Michigan. but I have liked the football team since I was a kid, dont ask me why.
my two fav college teams are Michigan and Texas A&M. wierd, I know.
I also like the FSU Seminoles.


----------



## refined_rascal

The tv show 'scrubs'


----------



## Ventress

Things that make me smile/laugh every time (in order of their effectiveness):

1. My crush (Eric). Everytime I see his show on T.V. I giggle like someone is tickling me! That guy never fails to make me smile. If he emails me back, I gush and squee as if he had just proposed to me. I'm so completely dorky!

2. Stephen Colbert: the funniest man alive. How could I not laugh hysterically at him? I'd know I was in trouble if I wasn't, perhaps dead even.

3. "Malcolm in the Middle": the funniest sitcom of all time. Every character is awesome and written by geniuses, especially Dewey and Reese! 

Oh, yeah, and I regularly sing that "Animal House" song that Homer Simpson sings in that episode, very randomly. It's funny and a very catchy song...


----------



## itsmemaggi

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



sctork said:


> my doggy


AAH!! SO cute! I have an adorable toy poodle. Do you ever get the urge to squeeze the crap out of your dog, like I do? :um

Ventress: I LOVE Malcolm in the Middle!!! One of my favorite episodes was when Reese got fired from his butcher job, and they wouldn't even mention what horrible thing he'd done. :lol
Another great episode was when they joined that church to take advantage of their kindness. And then Reese "found God." (Reese: [singing amazing grace] "Amazing race, how sweet the taste, that saved a wrench for me! I once was in the lost and found, was blind but found my keys!")

Okay, I can't resist: more Malcolm quotes (I LOVE quotes; I always write down good ones from my life) ----

Reese: Guys! Guys! I just made an amazing discovery! When you mix blue and yellow together, you get a totally new colour! I call it... Blellow!

Hal: [Bursts into the boys room] Who wants to make 5 bucks?
Malcolm: How?
Lois: [background] Oh my God!
Malcolm: What did you do?
Hal: Yes or no? No questions asked!
Lois: [background] Oh my GOD!
Malcolm: Make it 10.
Hal: OK. You're a good son.
Lois: [background] OH MY GOD!
Hal: [grabs Malcolm and opens the door] Don't worry honey. I got him!

Craig Feldspar: Malcolm, I think you're forgeting the graveyard shift motto: "Who cares?"

Reese: This will be the most magnificent day of my life. I plan to float above the clouds and experience the joy that only birds can know.
Dewey: You're going to fry yourself on high voltage wires.
Reese: I'm not afraid. I have faith in my vision. I love you, Dewey.
[Starts to float off]
Reese: This is incredible! I can see the top of Dad's car from here!
Dewey: I'll miss you at first! [rehearsing what he's going to say to his parents] No, I'M as surprised as you are. No, I'm as SURPRISED as you are. No, I'm as surprised as YOU are....

Dewey: That's my piggy bank. That was in my room.
Reese: Relax, dipwad. I got two bucks for it.
Dewey: It had sixteen dollars in it.
Reese: Waa-waa. Spilt milk.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## brenidil

*backs away slowly and goes to find his duct tape*


----------



## brenidil

:blah l :duck 

:lol 

maggi, sheri, pixiedust, becky, and a handful of others have the potential to make me smile repeatedly in one sitting lol.


----------



## sctork

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



itsmemaggi said:


> sctork said:
> 
> 
> 
> my doggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAH!! SO cute! I have an adorable toy poodle. Do you ever get the urge to squeeze the crap out of your dog, like I do? :um
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi
Click to expand...

all the time! she likes to cuddle too though, if i'm laying down, she'll climb on me and stick her head right in by my neck like she's trying to give me a big hug :b

she gets soooo excited every time she sees me too! how can you not like something that is so elated to see you even when you look like ****e and had a crappy day.


----------



## itsmemaggi

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



sctork said:


> all the time! she likes to cuddle too though, if i'm laying down, she'll climb on me and stick her head right in by my neck like she's trying to give me a big hug :b


My poodle likes to climb up on my lap and then proceed to push himself high up so I hold him in my arms and his head can rest on my shoulder. I spend a lot of time sitting on one corner of the couch, and he'll squeeze himself in the space between my thigh and the side of the couch. 



sctork said:


> she gets soooo excited every time she sees me too! how can you not like something that is so elated to see you even when you look like @#%$ and had a crappy day.


I love that. 

He does this adorable thing where he takes a bone or pig ear or whatever other treat he's got, and stares at it, on the couch, and then proceeds to push it off the couch with his nose. Then he peers at it over the edge of the couch, waiting for someone to get it, for him. :lol

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Gerard

I guess my mom and all of my cousins.


----------



## andy1984

The girls I work with always doing funny things.
And of course my g/f.


----------



## Farren

Ernie singing Rubber Duckie

Watching my husband when he boogies down in the kitchen for no particular reason

The movie The Jerk

Funny cat videos on You Tube

Receiving Christmas cards


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

Whenever I see National Lampoons Vacation on....and any rerun of the Simpsons!


----------



## SusanStorm

Animals
Music
My family
Travelling
Watching a movie I like
Swimming


----------



## Gerard

my junior high year book (oh, the memories)


----------



## Ventress

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



Farren said:


> Funny cat videos on You Tube


This is one of my favorite things to do, too!!!! Some of those cats are so crazy, like the ones that talk...:lol


----------



## shy_girl

Watching Friends. No matter how I'm feeling this always seems to cheer me up in some way, not matter how many times I watch it. Good job I own the whole collection :yes


----------



## Equisgurl

I found this sticker inside an old shed yesterday and it made me laugh.


----------



## Gerard

my new piano  :boogie :b :yes :banana


----------



## Eraserhead

Aqua Teen Hunger Force usually makes me crack a smile :yes


----------



## Higolo

Booty-ful girls.

What can i say, i love girls :nw


----------



## Higolo

Booty-ful ladies.

What can i say; i love girls :nw


----------



## softlyrising

Watching "Scrubs"

When my boyfriend surprises me with flowers for no reason

cuteoverload.com

Conversations with my best friend

Dancing like a maniac to a great song

Cute babies/kids

Anything Christmas-related


Aww, I'm smiling just thinking about it!


----------



## Gerard

my ecology teacher :lol


----------



## PiperInPixels

Listening to the tapes (yes, I still play tapes... my car doesn't have a c.d. player  ) I've recorded of my favorite songs on high-dubbing so that the vocals sound like smurfs... 
Oh, and Adam Savage from "Mythbusters".
Piper


----------



## bubblepop15

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*

My pets!


----------



## Gerard

my Gershwin sheet music and recordings


----------



## Gerard

my Ecology tutor!


----------



## ozzie

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



unsure said:


> my ecology teacher





unsure said:


> my Ecology tutor!


I see you're having the best of both worlds here. hehe.


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



ozzie said:


> unsure said:
> 
> 
> 
> my ecology teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unsure said:
> 
> 
> 
> my Ecology tutor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you're having the best of both worlds here. hehe.
Click to expand...

You Know!!! :yes

gerard


----------



## social_awkward_butterfly

well.....lots of things and people, but something that makes me smile? A puppy. Ever watch one run for something interesting or how its lost in amazement it is at the world? Sometimes i go to the mall and go inside the pet store . I pretend i am thinking of buying a pet...but i just want to free up a puppy and play with it, which i do. After i'm done, i imagine myself freeing all the puppies out of the cage and running thru the mall with them all tagging along :banana :lol . Then i go home and think how long i could hide a puppy from my lanlord before they boot my *** out the door. If anyone likes to see what i am talking about...go to YOU-TUBE AND TYPE IN ''PUPPY''. then sit and smile. Man, even the word ''puppy'' makes me smile.


----------



## miss.filth

Travelling
Being totally lost in music -- going to concerts, or just laying in bed with my headphones on.
My best guy friend -- he is awesome and I love him.


----------



## Noca

very few things make me laugh, the ones that do i cant remember.


----------



## Prettyinside

My family
Heroes - TV show


----------



## Gerard

my incoming of order books from amazon.com everyday


----------



## mordecai

Books and Music and Arrested Development DVDs


----------



## yojez

Weed....big bags full of it


----------



## ghostbutterflies

I tend to find the smallest things funny, and I'm not even a happy person. It's sort of ironic, I know. But children and animals never fail to make me smile.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Great humor and my dog.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Howard Stern's show, well that's more like laughing hysterically than smiling.


----------



## Softy785

My cat Chester, episodes of Seinfeld, and my boyfriend.


----------



## thatswet

I actually have to think about this one. I know, it's REALLY sad.

Softy, Seinfeld is great.

Also..

Dogs!
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Talking to a girl I'm attracted to in an attempt to POSSIBLY open up a little bit.
My dad's jokes! (although I can't think of any off the top of my head.. he's hilarious)


----------



## Gerard

my older sister even it's hard to connect with her most of the time. I love you sis.


----------



## Gerard

My piano instructor.


----------



## Crazijimmy

Monkies always monkies


----------



## barry

My kittens. The things they do are hillarious


----------



## ghostbutterflies

Any kind of animal.


----------



## phob33

K - this makes me laugh!!!

Jennifer and Jim kept getting huge water bills. They knew beyond a doubt that the bills weren't representative of their actual usage, and no matter how they tried to conserve, the high bills continued.

Although they could see nothing wrong, they had everything checked for leaks or problems: first the water meter, then outdoor pipes, indoor pipes, underground pipes, faucets, toilets, washer, ice maker, etc. -- all to no avail.

One day Jim was sick and stayed home in bed, but kept hearing water
running downstairs. He finally tore himself from his sick bed to
investigate, and stumbled onto the cause of such high water bills.

Apparently this was happening all day long when they were not at home.
Knowing that few would believe him, he taped a segment of the problem for posterity

-- see video link:

http://summitprops.com/WaterLeak.htm
<http://summitprops.com/WaterLeak.htm>


----------



## Maike

jack black movies!


----------



## AdamCanada

Boobies!!

and sienfield


----------



## Gerard

me trying really hard.......


----------



## Volume

Babies.


----------



## Steve85

My obese cat.


----------



## Danu

lemonette's videos on YouTube.


----------



## Nuthatch

Strolling through the forest in the fall under blue skies.


----------



## princessorwhat

First thing that comes to mind: Thinking about Ireland! That makes me smile even in the midst of my darkest depression.

I wonder if I'll ever be able to love a person as much as I love that country.


----------



## MoonBear777

my happy little dog


----------



## Danu

Put Your Records On by Corinne Bailey Rae. PDA by John Legend.


----------



## Aero

The Simpsons


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



Aero said:


> The Simpsons


 :agree


----------



## acemcgee

My nephew. Best nephew ever.


----------



## tinselhair

The antics of my kindergartners.

Star :haha


----------



## tinselhair

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



ghostbutterflies said:


> I tend to find the smallest things funny, and I'm not even a happy person. It's sort of ironic, I know. But children and animals never fail to make me smile.


Oh Yeh! :agree

Star


----------



## tinselhair

unsure said:


> my incoming of order books from amazon.com everyday


*everyday?! * 
:stu 
Star


----------



## tinselhair

My Nickelodeon "squeeze the cheese" swiss cheese fart slice. My kindergartners love it.

We play "squeeze the cheese" when the kids need an energizer. (Luckily my boss has a wonderful sense of humor; hope my new one does, too, but I don't think she does. I'll have to find out before I squeeze my cheese. :lol 

Star


----------



## sean88

This picture.


----------



## Noca

Stewie


----------



## Gerard

My mom as always. I love you mom!


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

Lorraine from Mad TV :lol


----------



## Augustinus

This scene from The Simpsons, season 6:

*Homer*: You're my last, last chance: bottom-of-the-barrel, hail-mary, long-shot, wish-you-would-do-it-but-probably-won't final resort to lend me money.
*Selma*: We'll take care of you.
*Patty*: Yes... care. *Patty and Selma laugh evilly*
*Homer starts laughing slowly, then freely, and then histerically long after Patty and Selma have stopped*
*Patty* (to Selma): Cut him a check and get him the hell out of here!


----------



## Starbuline

When I see my cat Schmoo. She makes me happy.


----------



## Sopho

When people I really like are nice to me. And when I do well on exams and coursework.


----------



## puss in boots

stand up comedians on youtube


----------



## puss in boots




----------



## korendir

Banana pancakes with real honey, the "Crippled Masters Movie", George Clintons Kung Fu Fighting song, getting drunk with a really good friend(the 1 time I actually did), doing a parachute jump, learning a new song on my keyboard, my 8 month old nephew who never cries when uncle J is around and Jessica Alba naked covered in Toffee pecan cake with cream. - oh and not being sorry I added that last part....not even a little.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

The TV show Becker.
Any Tom Green movie or anything done by Tom Green. Especially Freddy Got Fingered.
Maxine [Crabby Road] comics
Cats/kittens--especially when they lay in my lap :mushy

:con All I can think of.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Small children, they are adorable. I like dogs too, they tend to be drawn to me. They can see I need doggy love, and I don't mean that in a naughty way.


----------



## MidnightBlu

Good food.
Sleep.
Friends.
My boyfriend.


----------



## ardrum

Trying to whistle the "Andy Griffith" theme song with someone. Actually, this always makes me laugh. It's too hard.


----------



## Gerard

Cool stuff. I would say my loving younger sis this time around.


----------



## tinselhair

w3stfa11 said:


> Listening to Kung Fu Fighting.


Oh yes, that song ALWAYS does! Thanks for the reminder!

T-S :lol :rofl :haha :spit


----------



## R

http://www.illwillpress.com/vault.html


----------



## srschirm

Definitely my 3 nieces and nephews.


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



srschirm said:


> Definitely my 3 nieces and nephews.


Awesome. My nieces and nephews make me smile too.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Harry Shear, Le Show

Gaelic Storm Live Shows


----------



## Halcyon

snl skit: 




random funniness

daxflame: 




his character is so weird/awkward that it makes me feel less weird and awkward and always makes me smile with the way he acts


----------



## ardrum

Halcyon said:


> snl skit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random funniness
> 
> daxflame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his character is so weird/awkward that it makes me feel less weird and awkward and always makes me smile with the way he acts


Wow, the daxflame part starting at 2:13 is pretty funny!! I don't think I'd quite be THAT bad. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Halcyon

ardrum said:


> Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> snl skit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random funniness
> 
> daxflame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his character is so weird/awkward that it makes me feel less weird and awkward and always makes me smile with the way he acts
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the daxflame part starting at 2:13 is pretty funny!! I don't think I'd quite be THAT bad. :lol :lol :lol
Click to expand...

lol yeah


----------



## sean88

A certain someone.


----------



## Fiera

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



Gerard said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely my 3 nieces and nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. My nieces and nephews make me smile too.
Click to expand...

 :ditto Those little punks always make me smile


----------



## ardrum

My conscious effort to smile.


----------



## SilentProphet

Is this girl who made this topic even still alive?  I just read her last blog entry from like a year ago and it wasn't too good.


----------



## Gerard

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



SilentProphet said:


> Is this girl who made this topic even still alive?  I just read her last blog entry from like a year ago and it wasn't too good.


Yeah, sucks huh. I don't know what happened. Actually I do. She responded to my post in frustration about not feeling the support from this community. That's why she left.


----------



## ardrum

Maybe I shouldn't pry, but what kind of support?


----------



## Gerard

ardrum said:


> Maybe I shouldn't pry, but what kind of support?


being understood completely...of course we aren't trained therapists to understand people completely so.......I don't know anymore....


----------



## ardrum

Yeah, I can't imagine online forums providing anything more than modest support. It's not the most intimate social setting.


----------



## SilentProphet

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



Gerard said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this girl who made this topic even still alive?  I just read her last blog entry from like a year ago and it wasn't too good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sucks huh. I don't know what happened. Actually I do. She responded to my post in frustration about not feeling the support from this community. That's why she left.
Click to expand...

Ahh. Well sorry man. I didn't mean to open old wounds/drama. I was just wondering what was up.


----------



## SilentProphet

Sounds like half the females on here though. Always posting about "themselves" and "give me support and attention and make me feel good about myself, don't care what happens to you, it's all about ME"


----------



## ardrum

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



SilentProphet said:


> Sounds like half the females on here though. Always posting about "themselves" and "give me support and attention and make me feel good about myself, don't care what happens to you, it's all about ME"


You're about to the magical post 2500.


----------



## Halcyon

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*

Squirrels

they are awesome animals....creatures....whatever


----------



## Sad_ape

jackulator.com

as silly as it is I always get a huge laugh when I visit that forum. Prank calls are wrong on a lot of different levels but these are just so funny. The guy that makes the calls has a good heart as well and always makes sure the people realize it's just a prank call.


----------



## Jocelyn

My cats and dogs
Tropical vacations
Farting Dinosaurs


----------



## LostinReverie

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



SilentProphet said:


> Sounds like half the females on here though. Always posting about "themselves" and "give me support and attention and make me feel good about myself, don't care what happens to you, it's all about ME"


Watch yourself, boy.

When one says that somebody is being selfish, it's because he is also being selfish.


----------



## kishigofan

Reading fluffy-romance fan fiction. Hoorah for fluffiness! :boogie

And of course watching Family Guy and Tokyo Mew Mew. :yes


----------



## ardrum

When you realize you're making "office speak" such as this: "Don't worry, I'll get it done on time, thanks to Mighty N224 (a printer)!"


----------



## LostinReverie

drella


----------



## GraceLikeRain

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



SilentProphet said:


> Sounds like half the females on here though. Always posting about "themselves" and "give me support and attention and make me feel good about myself, don't care what happens to you, it's all about ME"


I thought that this was supposed to be a _positive_ thread!
Let's keep it that way


----------



## Gabriellabos

GraceLikeRain's signature insparation.

I LOVE Josh Groban :mushy His music always make me feel better


----------



## Gerard

My journal for it's always there in the times of need. 

Gerard


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Gabriellabos said:


> GraceLikeRain's signature insparation.
> 
> I LOVE Josh Groban :mushy His music always make me feel better


Yeah, even his depressing songs sound good :lol


----------



## njodis

My brother. He can make me laugh without fail.


----------



## Gabriellabos

GraceLikeRain said:


> Gabriellabos said:
> 
> 
> 
> GraceLikeRain's signature insparation.
> 
> I LOVE Josh Groban :mushy His music always make me feel better
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, even his depressing songs sound good :lol
Click to expand...

 :yes Indeed!


----------



## Halcyon

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*

This youtube video from Saturday Night Live....its random and awesome


----------



## GraceLikeRain

njodis said:


> My brother. He can make me laugh without fail.


So you both have the gift of humor. Many of your posts make me smile


----------



## smiles

when I think about funny moments from my past... i always smile. Its an instant mood alleviator.


----------



## SeaSwallow

The show called "Whose Line Is It Anyway?". Discovered it last December and it never ceases to cheer me up.


----------



## LostinReverie

:ditto


----------



## SeaSwallow

Finally someone who agrees with me, apart from the fan board! :clap


----------



## njodis

Whose Line Is It Anyway? has always been big with my family. :b

Awesome show


----------



## starblob

Any show with Dawn French. Watching the young ones. Listening to Homer Simpson. Mick Malloy and Judith Lucy. Kath and Kim.


----------



## calmncool

my son
my dog
a coworker
jeff foxworthy
my best friend


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

.


----------



## Anxiety75

My dog.


----------



## smiles

Icanhascheezburger.com always.


----------



## trewlaneyy

People that smile back!


----------



## SusanStorm

*Re: re: What never fails to make you smile?*



Invisible_girl said:


> Animals
> Music
> My family
> Travelling
> Watching a movie I like
> Swimming


I just have to add: My boyfriend


----------



## smiles

cute videos


----------



## smiles

smiles said:


> cute videos


like this one: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1777508 
hehehe


----------



## smiles

Music that speaks to me! (meaning has some relevance to my life)
A clean and organized space


----------



## smiles

A funny moment from the past always makes me smile. You know that time when you and someone laughed together about something? Or you made someone laugh. hehe.


----------



## ardrum

Kittens. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## jaayhou

Various things my girlfriend does never fail to crack me up...

- She's the clumsiest person ever. She once tried to vigorously shake up a bottle of salad dressing when the cap wasn't screwed on. You can imagine the rest.

- She gets violent hiccups that last for 10+ minutes and sounds like a cartoon alcoholic. It never gets old.

- She'll try to explain something or tell a story and jumble words up in a sentence or use the wrong words to describe something. She'll try to correct herself only to do the same thing again, then she'll just give up.


----------



## ardrum

jaayhou said:


> Various things my girlfriend does never fail to crack me up...
> 
> - She's the clumsiest person ever. She once tried to vigorously shake up a bottle of salad dressing when the cap wasn't screwed on. You can imagine the rest.
> 
> - She gets violent hiccups that last for 10+ minutes and sounds like a cartoon alcoholic. It never gets old.
> 
> - She'll try to explain something or tell a story and jumble words up in a sentence or use the wrong words to describe something. She'll try to correct herself only to do the same thing again, then she'll just give up.


Hahah, nice.


----------



## Anachiel

When someone unexpectedly does something very kind and goes out of their way for me.
Oh and when my hubby rubs my sweaty hands all over his face and says "it's OK I like you just the way you are :yes 
The angelic face of a sleeping child
Oh and a ridiculously funny film - that always works :rofl


----------



## smiles

when someone smiles at me.


----------



## Halcyon

my dog


----------



## TreeFrog

Puppies
My dog (She's a pug, need I say more?)


----------



## Noca

my bf and my kitty cat


----------



## CoconutHolder

My kids.


----------



## User57854

My cat Zach. He's rather affectionate and seems to really enjoy touching my nose with his paw when I'm trying to fall asleep. Too cute.

An honourable mention must also go out to Limahl. Although he's not quite as cute.


----------



## smiles

Some visualization of my ideal life can get me smiling.


----------



## Noca

my bf


----------



## maninthemiddle33

just looking at my dog. its amazing how happy a dog can be with so little.


----------



## jaayhou

maninthemiddle33 said:


> just looking at my dog. its amazing how happy a dog can be with so little.


I think the dog may be on to something.


----------



## Gerard

My new Astor Piazzolla sheet music. 

Gerard


----------



## ShyFX

My buddy's puppy, Julian. He makes me smile no matter how badly my day is going.


----------



## 2Talkative

My dog does make me smile quite a bit, I noticed a girl at work makes me smile too which is intresting since I never really smile at all.


----------



## su0iruc




----------



## Noca

drugs


----------



## TheStig

Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond, and James May cocking about on Top Gear. 

Fart jokes.

Gay jokes. 

Ethnic jokes.

Getting noticed by attractive people when my hair, clothes, shoes, gait, and facial expression are just right (I smile after they've past me).

Pretty much anyone taking notice of me (again, I smile after they've past me).


----------



## njodis

Curb Your Enthusiasm

funniest show on TV


----------



## ilikeshinythings274

Deep Thoughts with Jack Handey

Mystery Science Theater 3000 opcorn 

My cat Tiger

This stray cat that visits my house (his name is Blackie)

This picture I took of myself while I was trying to roll my eyes back into my head and look like a zombie. It didn't turn out so great but I get a kick out of it every time I look at it.


----------



## ardrum

Nice additions, ilikeshinythings274 !!


----------



## trewlaneyy

Those sudden realizations of being alive, and my pets and husband alive with me, all of us together in this speck of time. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

comedy central, on a good day...

...sometimes i just dont smile though...unless you wanna get technicle, cause i am ticklish...lol.....


----------



## eagleheart

Well, here's just one thing among others: Erlend Øye's silly dancing in the video for "I'd Rather Dance With You" by Kings of Convenience (it starts at about 0m26sec, btw that's him singing at the beginning). GAHHHHH HE'S SOOO CUTE. :mushy :nw (Sorry I think the audio goes out of sync at some point later ;( )


----------



## smiles

thinking of my recent successes over anxiety.


----------



## ardrum

The fact that Season 6 of Curb Your Enthusiasm is coming out on DVD in about a month.


----------



## Phobos

I have this book in which the author has collected "statements" by children about politics and state and such, and the things some of these children say, and the way they say them never fail to amuse me. Some of them make me laugh or giggle out loud.


----------



## anxiousgirl

When my boyfriend makes my coffee, when my dog gets excited thinking we're going to the park, and when my cat jumps up on the bathroom sink while I'm washing my face/brushing my teeth, and eats his chow next to me.


----------



## Neptunus

The show "Wildboyz" on MTV. :lol Makes me bond with my inner teenage boy!


----------



## saysomething

The episode of Family Guy, where Stewie bites into a fig newton and says, "Oh my god, it's like an orgie in my mouth!" cracks me up every time


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Overcoming my fears!

Or at least attacking them with a metaphorical STEEL BAT!

Take _that_, phobias.


----------



## FillyPhile

Babies!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^
true....

denzel washington in the perfect scene.....


----------



## EagerMinnow84

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Overcoming my fears!
> 
> Or at least attacking them with a metaphorical STEEL BAT!
> 
> Take _that_, phobias.


WOO!!!! :boogie Thats the spirit!!!! :boogie

Seeing my cat play with her toys always make me smile.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

When my hamster sleeps in his wheel =p


----------



## Mr. SandMan

when i think things arent as bad as they may seem.....


----------



## Anachiel

This month I had to update my drivers licence and re do the photo that goes on the licence. As I sat there waiting I thought, hmm will it be better than last years photo (because last years was the best one Ive done) or will nothing ever beat that one. For some reason this year I really didn't care how it looked so I went in there with a carefree attitude one in which I thought I'll have a laugh at myself. As I sat there I thought, may be I should do a serious shot because I always smile in photos but then I thought, no I'll just go with my reaction at the time of taking the photo, well I did and as soon as I sat down to take the photo and she told me to smile I broke out in this uncontrollable laughter and as my laughter subsided she took the photo. When she gave me the licence I looked at my photo and I just would not stop laughing at it. I mean I looked fine but you could tell I was laughing before that. Never taking yourself so seriously always makes me smile or laugh. :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## trewlaneyy

Being greeted by my two dogs when I come home from work!


----------



## Gerard

parent's credit card...(yeah ok, I'm a spoiled 25 year old.)


----------



## Mr. SandMan

if i get a cigarette off somebody and its a newport.....


----------



## GreyFox08

People who have a good sense of humor...I fortunately have some teachers and many students in my classes who have great senses of humor and make me smile a lot. I wish I could thank them somehow and let them know how great they are somehow for doing that...obviously the opportunity to do something like that doesn't really come up ever unfortunately...there is one girl who makes me want to smile pretty much every time I think of her, but that's pretty much an impossibility that I'm ever going to say anything to her..even though I strongly wish to..


----------



## dave :o

A joint and a lighter. Love sitting back, relaxing and puffing sweet mary... :cig


----------



## Mr. SandMan

GreyFox08 said:


> People who have a good sense of humor...I fortunately have some teachers and many students in my classes who have great senses of humor and make me smile a lot. I wish I could thank them somehow and let them know how great they are somehow for doing that...obviously the opportunity to do something like that doesn't really come up ever unfortunately...there is one girl who makes me want to smile pretty much every time I think of her, but that's pretty much an impossibility that I'm ever going to say anything to her..even though I strongly wish to..


you gotta say somethin...you just have too, cause you'll regret it.....

....when i get out of the door of my work place......


----------



## GreyFox08

I have been regretting it every day for about the past two months...I just can never bring myself to say even the smallest things when I want to say them...and I've been so reserved for so long in some classes, while everyone else is easy-going and out-going, it just wouldn't make sense to say something out loud...at least looking at past days (which I should try to forget about, and look ahead, I know), I don't think I can ever say anything like you suggest..


----------



## Mr. SandMan

alright...im not sayin i have any good tips for girls....but i have brought myself to talk to them....just wait till after class or somethin, make sure you leave at the same time or whatever....and just tell her how you feel, i know, it sounds scripted or whatever.....but, if you do think that there could be somethin there, just talk, and she wont care that your talking if she's thinking the same, then you'll be able to tell quick if you really do like her or not.....you just have to keep tellin yourself to do it, and just jump in it, and then it will just be over like that.....you just gotta do it, it has to start somewhere....you just dont want this to slip away, cause if you never find out if something could have happend, you may regret it...its up in your head, just keep tellin yourself to say somethin, dont tell yourself what excatly your going to say, just tell yourself "do it"....and it will come.....i dont know, its worked for me, cause girls can drive people crazy....


----------



## GreyFox08

It's just...too tough...I wish I could explain exactly how it is, in terms of how much of an invisible wall exists between me and a lot of other people (I know it's only my doing that makes that so)...the girl does not know how I am, in the least, and there's much more easy-going and interesting people to talk to other than me. I am never seen or heard saying anything about how I feel about other people, at school, in front of anybody...I might feel like saying something about how I feel about some person, just a nice comment or whatever at some random time, but for some reason it seems like I'm not supposed to say stuff like that...and I'm not confident enough to not care what others think..

I know the relief would be so huge if I said something...but I can't even say the smallest kind of thing out loud in social situations most of the time...what I'd say would be way too huge and bring about so much anxiety, both at the time and for such a long time afterwards, I don't think I could withstand it. I already worry if I make any little sign that I 'like' someone, especially if I don't really, that I think about it when I'm at home or other places. It'd be such a relief...I won't say I don't think I can do it, but that's it feels most of the time...I only have four months left about before my school year's up and my opportunity is missed...and I have a bad feeling I'm going to just miss it and that'll be it...

I don't think I should say much else because I'm going to end up turning this originally-meant-to-be-positive topic into an even more negative atmosphere than I've already taken it.


----------



## ardrum

...when my next Netflix movie arrives.


----------



## hhbecks

My cats running around and playing, my husband, holidays, Peter Griffin singing the Spiderman song.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

well.....i really dont know the situation, i dont know if youve made eye contact or whatever....but if she notices you, try to just say somethin when its only you and her, or when its like group activity or somethin....i mean i dont know, its really all up to you...im just sayin that you want to atleast let her know that you do like her, in whatever way you can, so she knows, and then if she likes you she will actually start thinking about you and noticing you...and then after that its just asking her....but its all up to you....it'd probably be easier if you said something to her after class though, i know im probably saying the same ****, but im just tryna help....cause ive let **** go by that ive regreted, and it sucks....but life goes on.....


----------



## Noca

Elyse


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

:heart


----------



## Djinn

My cat walking around with something in her mouth and meowing at the same time.


----------



## ardrum

Trying to simultaneously whistle the same song with someone else (particulary the theme to The Andy Griffith Show).


----------



## roswell

ardrum said:


> ...when my next Netflix movie arrives.


 :ditto Never fails! haha


----------



## Mc Borg

A great guitar solo.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

beating a part of a video game that you can never beat but you finally do....


----------



## ardrum

Using my TomTom to find a restaurant I had never been to, pick up food there, and leave without feeling TOO uncomfortable waiting in the crowded lobby alone for 15 minutes.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

explaining myself...


----------



## ardrum

HOT Indian food with smooth, mango juice................


----------



## EagerMinnow84

having my cat fall asleep on my arm (which she is doing while i am typing this with one hand.)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

A much needed break from school life so I can do my work in warmth and at my own pace.


----------



## nightmahr

Certain Velvet Underground songs put me in a great mood--especially the ones about being shy and awkward and away from the world.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

see'n someone get dunked on.....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Finding out that my english teacher won't be taking attendance tomorrowwww.

So I have more time to finish my bonus assignment.
All tomorrow morning.

Even so, I'll work on it a lot tonight. Just to get it over with. I need the wight off my shoulders. Plus I still need to actually STUDY for the law exam as well as my others. Why do they pile on a bunch of assignments this late in the course? When do they suppose we're going to study. I'm damn lucky I don't have a job that's all I can say.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^
its a little taste of college lol.....

when a song is stuck in my head all day...and i finally go home and listen to it....


----------



## ardrum

Ah yes... I'm reminded of studying for finals in college while on a diet of chocolate-covered coffee beans...


----------



## User57854

Tuesday and Thursday nights on The Score- when Sid, Tim and Cabbie are there doing their thing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My baby =)


----------



## ANCIENT

Mc Borg said:


> A great guitar solo.


 :ditto


----------



## Toedoe

Deleted


----------



## St.Paul

Drunk people falling down and if they have a hard time getting back up,that's double funny. :rofl Hugs are nice too.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

chris tucker acting in friday, the movie, if you havent seen it.......


----------



## PockyGirl

Animals
Babies
Little kids that say the cutest things
Reading a Mr. Monk Book
Reading a Romance Novel.

One very special animal in my life:








Baby is about the only friend I have... Having her with me alot forces me to talk to people. Alot of people always have questions about her. One person asked if she was a small dog. :lol Shes my little angel.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

waking up, and walking outside on a warm day.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

a verse to a song thats just perfect....


----------



## Mr. SandMan

see'n someone step in dog ****....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Naps!

And I should really be having one. But it's so nice to have the house to myself. I don't want to wake up to my parents.


----------



## jtb3485

dogs, the office, the simpsons, white chocolate


----------



## Polar

David Letterman. He's my idol.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

tupac's song, unconditional love.....


----------



## NewDayRising

When my cat plays with a ping pong ball on the wooden floor, like she's playing soccer.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

see'n someone i havent seen in a while who i grew up with, who i actually like and actually understands things....


----------



## Noca

funny youtube videos


----------



## morningmud

My son. We have the same sense of humor and we can just look at each other and laugh about things cause we know the other shares the same view.


----------



## LostinReverie

Teen Girl Squad


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Being half-normal for once.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

smoking a newport after a rough day....


----------



## ardrum

Imagining I own a kitten.


----------



## HangNail

LOLcats :yes


----------



## HoboQueen

Antarctica


----------



## BluOrchid

morningmud said:


> My son. We have the same sense of humor and we can just look at each other and laugh about things cause we know the other shares the same view.


Cool. I wish I had that kind of bond with my mom.

My little butterfly~


----------



## roswell

BluOrchid said:


> morningmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son. We have the same sense of humor and we can just look at each other and laugh about things cause we know the other shares the same view.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I wish I had that kind of bond with my mom.
> 
> My little butterfly~
Click to expand...

Cuuuuutiiiiiiie! Is it his/her birthday?? :yay


----------



## BluOrchid

Thanks Rosswell, she had her 1st birthday on Dec 16th.=)


----------



## Mc Borg

The zygomaticus major muscle.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

know'n my head is messed up and i cant do anything about it....


----------



## Tristram

HangNail said:


> LOLcats :yes


 :ditto

Just can't feel bad after a couple of lolcats.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

eminem featured in a song.....


----------



## ripewithdecay08

Bill Hicks


----------



## ardrum

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## ardrum

Oh, and this photo:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

lol ^

Cookies fresh from the oven never fail to make me smile.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

seeing endings of the saw movies for the first time.....


----------



## Mr. SandMan

smoking a newport listening to tupac....


----------



## Polar

Diving into a soft bed after a long, hard day.... Good night.


----------



## WhatsThePoint

My cat.
Family guy.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## roswell

Wingclipped said:


> the good comedy central stand-up specials, and the Chappelle Show


 :ditto

Drats! That reminds me, I missed the Mike Birbiglia(sp?) special that premiered I think a week or so ago. :doh I wonder if they're still playing it every once in a while?? :con


----------



## GreyFox08

Revisiting Calvin and Hobbes comic strips, as well as Farside comics...that always makes me smile, and usually laugh out loud too. They were the best.


----------



## sean88

This.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## terrific81

animals and little kids at the drs office lol...


----------



## Noca

a new script from the doctor.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

hearing a new rapper who can actually flow....


----------



## Mr. SandMan

marijuana...lets just keep it real lmao.....


----------



## ezpk

south park


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

sleeeep


----------



## saganist21

my dog


----------



## RubyTuesday

.....Sean88: THat's just plain hilarious, my friend!!!!!!!!!!  

...oh, and Ardrum's new avatar: Lookin' Good there, dude!


----------



## jas498

Throwing a snowball at someone when they least expect it.


----------



## Roped

I like to listen to Blindside a really great band from Sweden that play really HArd rock(its probably called something else,hardcore i think)!!When i listen to them I sometimes imagine my workingbuddies that are men aged 50-62 that their the ones singing(=screaming) the songs.Ha haIt ALLWAYS make me laugh :banana 

And then when i remember something nice thats been said to melike when i was told that i really made a person happy everytime that person saw me..that was AWESOME!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Pizza!


----------



## TheGecko

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> sleeeep





IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Pizza!


I like the way you think! :hs


----------



## Noca

knowing he cant live forever... or can he? ugh Even god would make an exception and reject him


----------



## holtby43

family guy!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

GordonGecko said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> sleeeep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the way you think! :hs
Click to expand...

Likewise haha


----------



## Mr. SandMan

eminems infinite......


----------



## ardrum

Connie!






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Uhgm5O ... re=related


----------



## carolinagirl113

animals


----------



## papaya

dancing to some good ol' HOUSE MUSIC!
oh, and singing along to my fav hip hop songs..while driving..


----------



## bxkid19

Stand up comedy .. 

Funny people in general hahaha


----------



## Mr. SandMan

my one grey cat....


----------



## Mr. SandMan

certain eye contact....

and, when i dress half way "preppy" and look in the mirror lmao....but believe me, im not an abercrombie and fitch modle, my styles impossible to replicate....


----------



## gozinsky

farts


----------



## Gerard

my Boston piano.

my journal after a good period of writing

my culturally defined family who can't understand me but I still love

my current therapist despite him being a strict pathologizer

meeting my piano instructor every 1:30 pm on Mondays

my treasure trove of personal items that I've attain throughout my life

my sheet music library which is growing a little each week

my loving bratty younger cousins

there's more...though I'll add later... 

Positive me,
Gerard


----------



## Meppe

english lessons


----------



## ardrum

Picking up kittens.


----------



## RubyTuesday

gozinsky said:


> farts


 :lol You need to watch this...






he he 

"How many roads must a man walk down, before you can call him a man?
The answer my friend, is _blowing_ in the wind
-the answer is _blowing_ in the wind..."

_"Nah, it's not for me darlin'!"

"Bloody Hell!! -Listen Twenty, they've got buckley's if they think I'm gonna be wearin' this puncy shirt in the next scene..."_


----------



## Mr. SandMan

think'n about how ****ed up life is....


----------



## Mr. SandMan

when everything seems to be going well, but in the back of my mind i know it wont work out, but im hoping it does....and then the unexpected happens, then all plans backfire, so i smile cause i already knew it would happen...


----------



## CandySays

My cat, thinking about certain people, upbeat music, a beautiful day, etc. Actually _a lot_ more than I'd expect. LOL. :lol


----------



## ardrum

This:


----------



## redstardude

Cats

Hedgehogs

Badgers

Drawn Together

Working in the yard


----------



## Encore

Charles Bukowski
this is free, take it, and feel
better

bad-natured people are everywhere like flies upon a dead horse in a
hot summer
they are set upon objects, things, situations
in a rather congenial viciousness
that is most often mistaken for courage
but generally
(setting aside bad companionship, bad diet, bad breeding)
most acrimonious nerves (setting aside bad elimination of wastes and so
forth) are caused by
failure.
and they fail
first
because they are simply incompetent at what they try to do or
be
and second because of an educational system
and a
national philosophy which
beckons them higher than they are
able.
in other words, they are not failures
but unrealistic forces and demands make them feel to be
failures
and so business is good for the
psychiatrists and psychologists
and the jails - and the mental
institutions
(which are only dumping grounds for the overload
like unhappy homes, thieves, skid row and etc.)
there is no such thing as failure, there is only the
comparative grind, there is only the concept of
failure.
and a $175 an hour shrink won't even tell you
this
because
he's been taught by the book
just like his victim.

so take this poem and keep it somewhere for
ready reference

because it might not only save you
money
it might also save your
sad and angry
***.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

Flatulence


----------



## Danu

magnolia trees in bloom, blue skies, and soft breezes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I think it's really nice when my head doesn't feel like it's about to explode. You could say that makes me smile, yeah.


----------



## ardrum

Going running on days like this... I can't wipe the smile from my face when weather is this perfect.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

ardrum said:


> Going running on days like this... I can't wipe the smile from my face when weather is this perfect.


Nice weather automatically puts me in a better mood. Looking outside to see sunshine = smile.


----------



## holtby43

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Looking outside to see sunshine = smile.


Yeah, it's weird, I'm the same. It just makes me feel better.


----------



## ardrum

Yeah, I'm increasingly convinced that I might have a minor case of Seasonal Affective Disorder or something because it's ridiculously noticeable how much more I like spring/summer than the hell of winter.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

My smile muscles.


----------



## kelso

Going out into the feed shed to prepare feed or trying to sneak into the vegie garden with the guinea pigs in hot pursuit.
You have to smile when you watch a piggie!


----------



## shyvr6

Someone else getting hurt in a comical way or a good fart joke.


----------



## frenchie

seeing a little kid do something cute always makes me smile. 
scoring a beautiful goal in soccer
my pet dog
friends (the tv show not the ones in real life, that is)
getting good marks back on assignments ive put heaps of effort into.


----------



## Gerard

That's awesome stuff you people. 

Uh, let me see. My life slowing developing to what it is becoming.


----------



## Sange

A cool breeze with the smell of rain on it.


----------



## hellothere19

blink-182


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Joking around with people in class.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Babies.


----------



## CoconutHolder

My chiddlers
amusement parks
sunny weather
green leaves on the trees
crisp air
something unmentionable


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Electricity applied in the right area of my face


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

FARTS!!! heheheh hahaahha HAHHAHAHAH ROFL FARTS HAHAH omg


----------



## Drella

A monkey wearing a diaper. Awww, anthropomorphism, cute.



Marylandgreeneyes said:


> FARTS!!! heheheh hahaahha HAHHAHAHAH ROFL FARTS HAHAH omg


Ew, god, some guy obviously stricken with giganticism or some freakish glandular disorder farted directly into my nose, like, 5 times Wednesday night. It was the most putrid, eye-watering thing my senses have ever encountered. I don't know what he ate, but it had to have been something foreign to his system, because it metabolized into something horrid.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

I fear you and I may be on the same page, toilet humourally speaking.

parp


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

Drella said:


> A monkey wearing a diaper. Awww, anthropomorphism, cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Marylandgreeneyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> FARTS!!! heheheh  hahaahha HAHHAHAHAH ROFL FARTS HAHAH omg
> 
> 
> 
> Ew, god, some guy obviously stricken with giganticism or some freakish glandular disorder farted directly into my nose, like, 5 times Wednesday night. It was the most putrid, eye-watering thing my senses have ever encountered. I don't know what he ate, but it had to have been something foreign to his system, because it metabolized into something horrid.
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Breathe

opie & anthony


----------



## ANCIENT

stuff


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Drella said:


> A monkey wearing a diaper. Awww, anthropomorphism, cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Marylandgreeneyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> FARTS!!! heheheh hahaahha HAHHAHAHAH ROFL FARTS HAHAH omg
> 
> 
> 
> Ew, god, some guy obviously stricken with giganticism or some freakish glandular disorder farted directly into my nose, like, 5 times Wednesday night. It was the most putrid, eye-watering thing my senses have ever encountered. I don't know what he ate, but it had to have been something foreign to his system, because it metabolized into something horrid.
Click to expand...

I know Im fu**** up when these three sentences alone are enough to make me develop serious feelings of desire for the author.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

The book "Everybody Poops" argues otherwise.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Haha. Last year in history class evertime the room got quiet this guy would shout out, "EVERYBODY POOPS" and I'm pretty sure even the teacher laughed.

Oh my.


----------



## St.Paul

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> FARTS!!! heheheh hahaahha HAHHAHAHAH ROFL FARTS HAHAH omg


It's inevitable, everytime I step to a urinal some total stranger lets one rip and I end up laughing my *** off.
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ardrum

Spending time with my family, who are scattered all over the country. :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder

stuff


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

Seeing an old lady drop her "Help, ive fallen and I cant get up" device, and then fall trying to pick it up.


----------



## FairleighCalm

The woman I planted trees with Saturday (earth day) weighed all of 100 lbs and she dug this hole and it was like 1.5" deep. I took the shovel and said, "I better do the digging". She said, with no guile whatsoever, "So you aren't going to put anything in my hole?" It was all I could do to not crack up. 

That and still.......babies!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

I read FairleighCalm for the first time ever as "fairly calm" and laughed. So im guessing my stupidity never fails to make me laugh. BWHAHAHA


----------



## FairleighCalm

My intelligence is hidden from many, when you are ready, it will reveal itself, haha, I'm such a fake arrogant *******. 

^I'm still in awe of your Bum Rap post post, That was genius, sheer geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenyus.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

FairleighCalm said:


> My intelligence is hidden from many, when you are ready, it will reveal itself, haha, I'm such a fake arrogant *******.
> 
> ^I'm still in awe of your Bum Rap post post, That was genius, sheer geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenyus.


Are you referring to my cheesy pun about the song "baby gots back"? 
If its puns you like...BARBERS HAVE SHEER GENIUS HAHHA


----------



## CoconutHolder

funny things.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

pretty things!


----------



## ardrum

Mike Tyson sound bytes.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^
his voice is hilarious too...

playing super smash bros.....


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

These forums!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder

nouns..

people
places
and 
things


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

lolcats


----------



## ardrum

Four day weekends. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## WineKitty

My dog.


----------



## WineKitty

Oh and that "Free Credit Report.com" commercial where the guy is dressed up like a pirate....stupid I know but I love that commercial...


----------



## ardrum

Ricky from Trailer Park Boys:

Ricky: God damnit Trinity, you can't smoke with the patch on. 
Trinity: Well you're smoking with the patch on. 
Ricky: Yeah, well Daddy's much bigger then you are so he can.


Ricky: The thing with kids and growings and getting learnings and stuff is that... You can't lie to them. Basically, if you wanna tell the children they can't do something they're gonna want to do it more. When I was young I did all kinds of crazy sh*t and I turned out wicked. That's because my dad was f*ckin' cool, he let me do sh*t. I was allowed to drive his car around the park, basically took my dirt bike to school, let me grow dope in his shed in grade 7. You know, that's what good parenting is all about. You gotta let them have a bit of freedom.


----------



## CoconutHolder

erm coffee in the morning to help fight the lingering sleepies.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

apply directly to your forehead


----------



## Mr. SandMan

hear'n a good rap song for the first time....


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes

In my neighborhood, everyone with a dog has to clean up after their doggie, so they all have plastic bags on their hands. Any, today when I was walking there was this guy with a HUGE golden retriever, and it was walking and dropping its enormous business at the same time. I LOL'd.


----------



## ardrum

^ :lol

Yeah, that'd do it for me too!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Ardrum's shameful photos.


----------



## Use Your Illusion

Black Or White by Michael Jackson


----------



## BeautifulSorta

_Jeff Murdock_ in *Coupling* (the UK version of course!) :lol

Click the link below to watch a very short but funny as hell video.
(yes, I don't know how to insert a video in the post, it won't work for me. )





*







*


----------



## Mr. SandMan

steven A smith argueing...


----------



## seanybhoy

The sight of my bedhead first thing in the morning.


----------



## seanybhoy

And Negs Urban Sports on Balls of Steel ( just a uk thing i think )


----------



## Gerard

That's great people! 

My current therapist. He understands me 100 per cent. And I know that he really cares for me as a person.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## soldierforchrist

jesus makes me smile,cry tears of joy, and shout and dance. hes there when nobody else is. i dont have to be religous or go to church i just have to myself and have a relationship with him.


----------



## Black_Widow

Things for me tend to include my parents alsation and collie dogs (particularly when they're naughty, which tends to mean I often don't help discipline them at times I should!) a comedy programme/film, a favourite cartoon, listening to a favourite tune, or spending time with my partner. 

Chocolate is also a regular!


----------



## Gerard

That's awesome Emma. 

Um. My parents' credit card. 

- Gerard


----------



## ardrum

My family. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Finding new songs I like.


----------



## Black_Widow

Gerard said:


> That's awesome Emma.
> 
> Um. My parents' credit card.
> 
> - Gerard


Thanks


----------



## conscious

my goddaughter...........pretty much gets me every time.


----------



## Cheesecake

A funny video or movie. Always makes me happier.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

being sore from playing basketball, from not playing like im supposed to...


----------



## Gerard

Awesome, awesome, awesome stuff you people.

I hope you all experience more of that good stuff.

Me when I'm struggling knowing that I can overcome.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## njodis

forcing my mouth into the smile position with my hands


----------



## Noca

ritalin


----------



## CoconutHolder

^I knew you were going to say that. lol^


----------



## DitzyDreamer

Babies. They are adorable.


----------



## star~*

.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P1l0FoX ... re=related

^^this, and that bald guy, kindof makes me laugh too.....


----------



## ahmerw007

My little baby nephew.


----------



## ardrum

My kitten's purring. Awwz.


----------



## CoconutHolder

hugging and loving my chiddlers and visa versa. 

awwwwwwwz they are precious.


----------



## ardrum

Waking up feeling rested, knowing I have no responsibilities for the day.


----------



## TorLin

star wars


----------



## Polar

funny dreams


----------



## Oxius

When my 7 year old sister runs up to me and gives me a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## Noca

owning


----------



## gozinsky

:hug For some reason, whenever I see this thing I smile. It's so nice and gives me a warm feeling. Sometimes I sit and watch it for a little while. Weird? eh. :stu


----------



## ardrum

gozinsky said:


> :hug For some reason, whenever I see this thing I smile. It's so nice and gives me a warm feeling. Sometimes I sit and watch it for a little while. Weird? eh. :stu


Whew, I'm not alone...


----------



## emmitt

The Office


----------



## Eilicea

*doing completely random stuff with my friends, like looking up how much a HazMat suit costs online (WOW are they expensive), and dressing up in the most ridiculous emo-***** getups we can put together because life sucks so much
*beautiful musics, and the sharing thereof
*shopping!
*my cat (when it wants to cuddle as opposed to when it wants to destroy the furniture....)
*having a purpose in life


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn

Whose Line.

I was watching it while breaking up once. Nothing like laughing and crying at the same time!

When guys treat me like a real human and not a hiefer. 

Achieving a personal goal.

When stuff at home is stable.


----------



## TracyC

Yeah simpsons is great :lol 
I love the film white chicks too - totally hilarious!!!

And theres nothing better for making me smile than my kiddies!! luv em xx


----------



## Noca

making money


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Spending money.


----------



## karmacoma

*the beach..always*

*Home Movies (the show on adult swim)*

*the song "Show Me Your Booty Hole" by saosin..lol*

*Weird Al*

*drunking nonsensical conversations with good friends*

*watching the sun come up after a dessert rave with said friends with some beautiful trance playing in the backround*

*toilet humor*

*the smell of sunblock..idk why lol*

*vegan tacos*

*cheesy 80's pop tunes*

*my brothers voicemail message*

*my doggie "Ozzy"*

*looking through my childhood toys and books*

*Petry from Land Before Time*

the list goes on and on..im easily amused

=)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

karmacoma said:


> *the song "Show Me Your Booty Hole" by saosin..lol*


LOL gets me every time.


----------



## Illini_Pride

Faith in God and His love for me
My family- especially when they make me laugh
My boyfriend :love 
Butterflies- they look beautiful
Weird Al songs
being able to go to social events
sitcoms


----------



## njodis

Peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## ardrum

Knowing that I don't have to be here for the next two days.


----------



## arkityp

kittens :mushy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

My hamster when he's lazy like this. Cute little spoiled ball of fur.


----------



## ardrum

arkityp said:


> kittens :mushy


Definitely!

Watching my kitten chase this new toy, leaping with her kitty legs into the sky to get it, is amazing. Yeah, that makes me smile! I wish I could watch it in slow motion! :lol GO KITTY GO!


----------



## RubyTuesday

karmacoma said:


> *the beach..always*
> 
> *Home Movies (the show on adult swim)*
> 
> *the song "Show Me Your Booty Hole" by saosin..lol*
> 
> *Weird Al*
> 
> *drunking nonsensical conversations with good friends*
> 
> *watching the sun come up after a dessert rave with said friends with some beautiful trance playing in the backround*
> 
> *toilet humor*
> 
> *the smell of sunblock..idk why lol*
> 
> *vegan tacos*
> 
> *cheesy 80's pop tunes*
> 
> *my brothers voicemail message*
> 
> *my doggie "Ozzy"*
> 
> *looking through my childhood toys and books*
> 
> *Petry from Land Before Time*
> 
> the list goes on and on..im easily amused
> 
> =)


...sounds wonderful!! :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday

Oxius said:


> When my 7 year old sister runs up to me and gives me a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## RubyTuesday

njodis said:


> forcing my mouth into the smile position with my hands


 :lol :sus :b :b :spank :nw :haha :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Knowing this is over till December or January:

http://www.botoxseveresweating.com/info ... botox.aspx


----------



## Noca

amphetamines


----------



## seanybhoy

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Knowing this is over till December or January:
> 
> http://www.botoxseveresweating.com/info ... botox.aspx


Ouchy !!! :eek ^^^^^

What makes me smile : The Sun !


----------



## sno

Unboxing a hotly anticipated game.

That never ceases to delight.

Yes, i know, i'm a dork.


----------



## HoboQueen

Russ Feingold.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

the second verse of "i am everything"...


----------



## forever_dreamer

Cute puppies, bunnies, kittens, cute videos, funny animal videos or just funny videos, movies, my favorite music, daydreaming about wonderful things such as my favorite actors, finding out new information about my favorite video games, and writing stories and fanfiction.


----------



## forever_dreamer

Oh and I forgot spending time with my silly relatives/being around silly people.


----------



## shyguydan

Spending time with my sister that makes me laugh(other family members also)
Cats
Dogs
Music
Family Guy
The Simpsons 
A Compliment 
Giving out Compliments


----------



## batman can

*food
*Alyssa
*hockey
*Silly putty (best invention eva)
*dogs
*warm blankets
*friends
*driving (to see Ally)
*the simpsons


----------



## harrisonm

my job. im in a student internship at the preschool attatched to my school, and i love it. i work with kids from 2 to 5 years old. the kids are so joyful and happy and it rubs off. every time i walk in, at least a few of my class will scream "Maya!" and give me a hug. those kids make everything bad in my life dissapear. :yes


----------



## ardrum

My kitten jumping on my lap and purring while looking at me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

harrisonm said:


> my job. im in a student internship at the preschool attatched to my school, and i love it. i work with kids from 2 to 5 years old. the kids are so joyful and happy and it rubs off. every time i walk in, at least a few of my class will scream "Maya!" and give me a hug. those kids make everything bad in my life dissapear. :yes


Awwws 

For me: cookies that consist of one ingredient: AWESOME. Yes, I will feed my one and only face pimple. And I do not care right now. Could _you_ resist awesome? I think not. :nw


----------



## ezpk

curb your enthusiasm, the office.


----------



## ardrum

ezpk said:


> curb your enthusiasm, the office.


You rule.

I'll add to that: Extras, Arrested Development, Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Jaded_

My baby niece.


----------



## Gerard

I bet she's wonderful, Jaded.

Awesome people. Hope more happiness comes along your way.

My journal that's getting filled more and more with stories and issues being solved and integrated in my life every single day.

- Gerard


----------



## Polar

IKEA

Best antidepressant ever.


----------



## conscious

the glowing eyes of my god daughter. most lil' kids anyway.


----------



## SADone

Things that make me smile......

when I see other people happy and living a good life.
when I do my weekly weigh ins and see 2 lbs off.
When I get an A in a class
When I get compliments from other people
When I work hard and see success


----------



## ardrum

Running and completing races, pushing your body to the limit. :mushy


----------



## Gerard

That's great you people. I'm really glad.

For me, SAS! 

:wels


----------



## Wolfen

Converting the audio of your favorite comedy shows to mp3s and playing it on your mp3 player when you're outside. Trying not to giggle like a little girl = advised. :b


----------



## Polar

Uncyclopedia


----------



## Mr. Orange

ardrum said:


> Running and completing races, pushing your body to the limit. :mushy







I can totally picture you running with that playing in the background.


----------



## ardrum

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running and completing races, pushing your body to the limit. :mushy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally picture you running with that playing in the background.
Click to expand...

:lol I associate that song with Grand Theft Auto these days. I'm a dork.


----------



## shysahm

My children's hugs, the smell of freshly made bread, and Johnny Depp!!


----------



## Fireflylight

Andy Samberg. He cracks me up.


----------



## ardrum

Days that feel as "complete" as today. Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## SADone

when i get money or got an A in class.

When a cute guy actually says something nice to me.


----------



## CoconutHolder

When my 2 year old daughter calls me "mom mom". I love it. Both her and my son make me smile lots on a daily basis. I feel very blessed to have them. :yes


----------



## ardrum

^ Cool cool!


----------



## seanybhoy

Whose Line Is It Anyway and Mock The Week.


----------



## ardrum

This exciting comic!

http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0022/0022_01.asp


----------



## shyguydan

talking to my M.D., she is so laid-back that she is easy to talk to


----------



## Mr. SandMan

this song gives me a kindof 'smirkish' smile, when im in a good mood...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI6dYg1h ... re=related

i know about all the 'hate' or whatever about ja, but the song is still good.....


----------



## ardrum

Getting up early on the weekend and going for a run at the park with almost nobody there.


----------



## xTrappedx

My doggies I love them SO much. TOO much! They don't judge me! haha


----------



## Nickel

That "Charlie the Unicorn" video, babies smiling and laughing, finding pants that fit perfectly, the Christmas season, people enjoying something I did for them, doing something nice for people, and My Little Ponies  and figuring out the answer to a difficult problem.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

turning up the volume of certain parts of tech nine music...


----------



## Noca

a nice 30mg pill of Adderall XR


----------



## Mr. SandMan

i hardly smile, so...when people tell me to smile untill i force a quick flash of a smile...


----------



## meltandflow

My pets, especially the kitties =D

Talking to someone who doesn't judge at all and is "Brotherly" (so much that I just know it and feel more comfy than normal around them). A rare occcurence but it's wonderful. Like my Psych. lol. Among others outside the field of medicine.

Family Guy or Futurama

Going to sleep and the sheets are cooled to perfection and my bed feels clean I just sprawl out or stretch out

The wind 

Grey Skies

Hugging someone

Talking to someone I like or a good friend

When a great song comes on


----------



## dave :o

Listening to A State of Trance for hours. New one came few days ago, love it :evil


----------



## ardrum

wiping my ***


----------



## Mr. SandMan

this is so funny to me, i dont know, when i see this i laugh...

http://www.dailymotion.com/us/featured/ ... tlin-c_fun


----------



## seanybhoy

ardrum said:


> wiping my @$$


 :rofl 
Sounds like something i woulda said.


----------



## Lateralus

[youtube:29beq206]60og9gwKh1o[/youtube:29beq206]
This kid is my hero. No joke.


----------



## shyvr6

Yeah, he's funny.


----------



## ardrum

Yeah, that's a good "elation" video.


----------



## meltandflow

KITTENS


----------



## idledreamer

my brother's dog... he's too adorable


----------



## Perfectionist

This guy that runs the coffee shop at my school. He is the happiest, friendliest person I've ever seen. He greets everyone, student after student after student with an enthusiastic "Hello! How are _you_ today?" If there isn't a line up he'll ask you how your classes are going and just chat with you about pretty much anything.

He's this strange but wonderful cross between a best friend and a parent to thousands and thousands of kids. His joyous manner and geniune care for his customers routinely makes me day.


----------



## Sunshine009

Other people or things that smile in a nice way.

And spaceships too


----------



## pita

Pigeons! I love birds in general, but the pigeons always pick me up after a stressful day of school.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

^That is so cool.


For me, the squirrels on my campus. They are too cute. My mom hand fed one a graham cracker once. It was the cutest thing ever. And I always get a kick out of walking by the trash cans and seeing them jump out with a large wad of brown bag remnants or what not protruding out of their tiny mouths. 

Oh, and my sweet little dog :mushy


----------



## pita

I love the squirrels, too. It's hilarious when they pop in and out of trash cans. Squirrels are particularly silly this time of the year, for some reason--I saw one wrestling a stick and flipping in the air all by himself, the other day.


----------



## Noca

my kitty cat


----------



## er52

Kitties, puppies, my one and only friend Sarah, and whenever I do something nice for someone and it makes them smile


----------



## ardrum

Escaping from my job and Cleveland will probably make me smile, but only if I could have an alternative, definite plan for once in my life.


----------



## imike24

That is good and I live it.
__________________
devices exercises patches pills breast enhancement skincare reviews fengshui finance fitness dating


----------



## sheppard2005

My little guy!


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Jon Stewart


----------



## sanspants08

The Family Guy.


----------



## ShyFX

Aw, cute niece BostonB...you're lucky, I wish I had a niece or nephew. 

My buddies two dogs always make me smile. Whenever they see me they go nuts, like they haven't seen me in years. They're so affectionate...all they want to do is cuddle and lay on my lap...even though they're way too big n heavy to be lap dogs. They're such babies.


----------



## theveils

"Good Day Sunshine" by the Beatles (especially the vinyl)
"They'll Never Know" by Ross Copperman
Colbert Report, Daily Show, 30 Rock, The Office, Scrubs, my sister, any good song and any good book.


----------



## creativedissent

Most of his songs lift me up.


----------



## dax

Wow, nothing makes me smile. Ghad I suck. When I smile, it's fake. Can't think of one thing that makes me honestly smile....


----------



## rascal

Kisses from my doggie..


----------



## shyguy246

I always smile when I remind myself that life doesn't last forever and that nothing we do matters. In 100 years, no one will even know I existed. :yes
This allows me to relax and not take life so seriously.


----------



## kelso

Coming home and having my Maremma clacking her teeth at me showing me how pleased she is to see me back, now that makes you smile!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

seeing someone put a dollar in a coke machine and it spitting it back out, that happened today, and i thought it was funny...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A conversation with my girlfriend.


----------



## ANCIENT

Logan X said:


> A conversation with my girlfriend.


:ditto


----------



## Mr. Orange

The Beastie Boys' cover of Elton John's "Benny and the Jets"


----------



## JaiUnSoucis

flight of the concordS!!!! there videos make me laugh everytime!! i love those dudes they are hilarious.. if you have never seen them search on youtube! you will thank me


----------



## GirlGristle

My boyfriend...and kittens (who can resist their heart-warming purrs?)


----------



## Medicine Wheel

a complement towards me


----------



## RainbowElf

My girlfriend and the sound of a baby laughing 

:hide


----------



## MeganC

My sister. She's a pistol...never fails to get a laugh out of me.


----------



## sanspants08

Kitteh. Also, my roommate making "Yo momma" jokes. And Elyse's ninja references.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

steven colbert...


----------



## MeganC

bignate said:


> steven colbert...


:ditto
John Stewart, too!


----------



## sanspants08

MeganC said:


> :ditto
> John Stewart, too!


John Stewart gets my vote :yes


----------



## Mr. SandMan

they're both funny, steven colberts interviews are just hilarious though...


----------



## sarah.the.aquarian

My cat/bf/son Teddie. He makes the funniest faces!


----------



## Jessie203

A delicious warm cinnabon with it's creamy icing dripping down onto the plate calling me to devour it!! <3
Oh and family and such and such... lol


----------



## SocialDisaster

Beetlejuice (midget on Howard Stern)


----------



## Mr. SandMan

stand up comedy...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

this is just funny to me...


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^
that post time is some coincidence...


----------



## Little Willow

The Beatles
And the memory of a little boy I worked with who said the most hilarious things in the most hilarious ways


----------



## shyguy246

Seeing "Elyse is now online" pop up on the bottom right of my computer screen.
:love


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

shyguy246 said:


> Seeing "Elyse is now online" pop up on the bottom right of my computer screen.
> :love


:kiss

Which happened about half an hour ago. Where are you?


----------



## Taija

My boyfriend. He's able to make fun of even the most serious of situations and always cheers me up.

Damn, that sounds cheesy.


----------



## creativedissent

my dogs


----------



## Amaryis92

Seeing my boyfriend, goofing off with my best friends, and of course humorous videos on Youtube or other video websites. :3


----------



## steve p.

Years ago when I was still suffering from panic attacks pretty regularly, my girlfriend gave me a page she tore out of a magazine. It was nothing but pictures of many different animals sleeping, looking very peaceful and relaxed, with the word 'Relax...' written at the bottom of the page. I have no idea what it was an ad for or whatever, but I took that page with me any time I had to fly (I was TERRIFIED of flying at the time) and it always helped me smile and relax on flights.


----------



## Trillian

The movie "Blazing Saddles".


----------



## Mr. SandMan

a good freestyle battle...


----------



## onehandclapping

The Seinfeld episode "The Gum" George running down the street (dressed in a kings costume) shouting "I got this at the institute" LOL!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

when i pick on my cats...


----------



## shylady

refined_rascal said:


> The tv show 'scrubs'


I love that show


----------



## Boston

Family Guy

Our dog. I swear he thinks he's a human. And even just looking at him can put a smile on your face. He has a very cute face.

Kids. I worked as a camp counselor for three years, so I've grown to love kids. They never fail to amuse me.


----------



## MeganC

Trillian said:


> The movie "Blazing Saddles".


:ditto

He rode a blazing saddle, he wore a shining star
His job to offer battle to bad men near and far
He conquered fear and he conquered hate
He turned our night into day!
He made his blazing saddle a torch to light the waaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## adsf321dsa

lots of little things:

Helen Keller Jokes

Telling my dog, "We're gonna euthanize you on Christmas. Yes we aaarrre" in a high-pitched cutesy voice, then watching his tail wag wildly. 

My boyfriend's futile attempts at rotating his r's while conducting business over the phone (he's from South Boston. They don't panounce theih ahhs).

Watching girls who are dumb enough to walk on the boardwalk with heels fall on their faces.

Driving by cops without a license. It makes me feel as though I've acheived something.

AIRPLANE!

Taking awesome pics.

The plasma cuttah

New tattoos


----------



## MeganC

NoMarriageHole said:


> lots of little things:
> 
> Helen Keller Jokes
> 
> Watching girls who are dumb enough to walk on the boardwalk with heels fall on their faces.


Okay, I'll agree with you on Helen Keller jokes, but I can't wear flats to work. If I ever take a spill and catch you laughing at me, I'll sick one of those Sikh push cart guys on you. They'll do anything for $5.


----------



## adsf321dsa

MeganC said:


> Okay, I'll agree with you on Helen Keller jokes, but I can't wear flats to work. If I ever take a spill and catch you laughing at me, I'll sick one of those Sikh push cart guys on you. They'll do anything for $5.


I'll pay the Sikh gentleman to laugh at you, to spare you the embarrassment of being disgraced and ridiculed by a member of your own family. How's that?


----------



## MeganC

NoMarriageHole said:


> I'll pay the Sikh gentleman to laugh at you, to spare you the embarrassment of being disgraced and ridiculed by a member of your own family. How's that?


You'll be outbid and the police will never find you at the bottom of the bay. Come and get it.


----------



## adsf321dsa

MeganC said:


> You'll be outbid and the police will never find you at the bottom of the bay. Come and get it.


Good. I don't think they serve bench warrants posthumously, but it's best to be on the safe side.


----------



## christ~in~me

my cats


----------



## SAgirl

My niece 
Ugly Betty 
Some of the lines they make the actors say on ATWT - It's hilarious 
Music by Tokio Hotel and The Used
When I see a guy that I have a crush on


----------



## shylady

My budgies:heart


----------



## Kevin001

@CurrentlyJaded


----------



## Raies




----------



## AllTheSame

My kids smiles.

Singing to songs on the radio, bass bumping, the whole car vibrating, my kids and me dancing in the car at a red light lmao. Completely not giving two fuqs.

Amy Schumer.

Stranger Things.

When I watch sunsets now I always remember my ex, the one that passed away, and how we'd sometimes watch the sun rise on the porch swing in the front yard of her house, and we'd sometimes watch the sun set on the back porch. Sometimes we'd do both, a sunset and sunrise, without sleeping. We did that a few times. I remember watching many, many sunsets, with her in my lap on a chair on the back porch, us each drinking a beer. I remember the chocolate lab she had...."Sampson"....and man oh man you had better hope that dog liked you. He was a pretty good judge of character and if he didn't like you then my ex would have nothing to do with you. (He loved me, from the moment he met me).

Playing horse or two-on-two basketball in the driveway with my kids makes me smile.

Falling asleep on my parents' couch watching a movie, with my kids by my side, makes me smile.


----------



## Mat999

Its Always Sunny In Philadelphia 
Alan Partridge
Owls
Getting a free upgrade on flights


----------



## 8888

pictures of guinea pigs


----------



## littleghost

The "Smelly Car" episode from Seinfeld, where the valet has BO and it gets everywhere. My dog. When my husband gives me his "cute" look (usually to get out of trouble). Calvin and Hobbes comics. kittens, giraffes.


----------



## Riff Raff

Things that make me smile are. 

When I go out to a public place... like the beach or a restaurant or something and A person comes over and talks to me and is nice to me. > that always makes me smile. 

When I make plans to achieve something in life and it works out well. That always makes me smile. Like if I plan to try and find a good job and I go out and find a job that I like.. things like that make me smile 

When I go out of my way to do something nice for somebody and they say >thank you, you are a kind person That always makes me smile 

When I meet somebody who is in a difficult situation in life and I give them advice as to what they can do to improve their situation... and they follow the advice that I give them and it works out for them and they come back and say... thank you for helping me > your advice worked for me. Those moments make me smile 

When I am out and about in the community and see people enjoying themselves in a positive way. that always makes me smile 

When people tell me a joke or say something to me that makes me laugh > that always makes me smile > because when I laugh > its almost like medicine to me. It makes me feel so much better. 

Whenever an unexpected good experience comes into my life > it always makes me smile. Like sometimes a friend might call me and say I have a extra ticket to go to a concert... do you want to go with me??? that kind of stuff always makes me smile. 
Or if somebody calls me up and says I have > this and that > and I dont need it anymore > do you want it? And if its something I need in life and they give it to me > that kind of thing always makes me smile. 

I had a guy give me a car one time in life for free. I also had a stranger give me 700 dollars in cash one time in my life. See things like that always make me smile and they give me hope to believe that there are still a lot of good people in life \


----------



## db09striker

- Dogs make me smile. I can't help but be happy around these animals. They are harmless, they are affectionate, they are cuddly, they are friendly.

I suppose the excitement they get when they see you, and how happy they are to see you, is endearing. It is the same with humans. The more openly happy/friendly someone is to see you always makes you comfortable and more likely to express who you truly are. 

A girl being friendly, smiley, happy to see me endears me to them and is more likely to make me fancy them as it always crosses your mind that maybe they are that friendly with you cos they like you. It goes the other way - I should be more openly comfortable and friendly when meeting girls - it's more likely that they will then take notice of me in a much more positive way.


----------



## TryingMara

My nieces and nephews and my cat.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Reflecting on God's grace
~ Kids playing 
~ Good positive music


----------



## Rhythmbat

Let's players first reactions to my favorite video games. It reminds me of my own reactions playing them and why do I like them. My cat too. She's so innocent and looks for me so much.

Aside from that I can't think or remember anything else.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Reggae music


----------



## MCHB

I didn't know this thread existed but the first time I watched Monty Python and the Holy Grail I darn near herniated lol.

Likewise Evil Dead III.


----------



## Das Fluff

these two one-liners i repeat too often:

1. I went to the zoo the other day, the only exhibit was a dog. it was a Shih Tzu

2. My hot lesbian neighbors gave me a brand new Rolex for my birthday, it was nice of them but i think they misunderstood me when i said "i wanna watch"

Hopefully you all find them funny too


----------



## quietRiot10

Das Fluff said:


> these two one-liners i repeat too often:
> 
> 1. I went to the zoo the other day, the only exhibit was a dog. it was a Shih Tzu
> 
> 2. My hot lesbian neighbors gave me a brand new Rolex for my birthday, it was nice of them but i think they misunderstood me when i said "i wanna watch"
> 
> Hopefully you all find them funny too


:lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Baby bunnies


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Carrot muffins


----------



## Planch Canterson

Whose Line Is It Anyway, I think I've some of these clips on youtube at least 20 times and Colin Mochrie and Ryan Stiles always make me laugh when they're clearly trying to crack each other up in a sketch.


----------



## Chihuahualover93

My dog never fails to make me smile .


----------



## Anxiety75

My dog! Maria

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108714&thumb=1


----------



## In a Lonely Place

My dog makes me smile all the time, he cheers me up and brightens my day without fail.


----------



## 3stacks

My dog too. Dogs are the best.


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> My dog too. Dogs are the best.


Agreed!


----------



## exceptionalfool

My god, this thread is an ancient time capsule. 

I don't have a puppy. I guess beer inevitably puts a smile on my face.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog too. Dogs are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!
Click to expand...

 Soo cute! Stroke him/her (name?) for me haha


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> Soo cute! Stroke him/her (name?) for me haha


haha thanks, I will  They're both boys. I'm guessing that one in your avatar is yours? Looks like him. Love that face haha ♡

Here's the other with his "wtf you talking bout" face


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soo cute! Stroke him/her (name?) for me haha
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks, I will  They're both boys. I'm guessing that one in your avatar is yours? Looks like him. Love that face haha ♡
> 
> Here's the other with his "wtf you talking bout" face
Click to expand...

 haha yeah that's Zak he was cranky that day lol. Haha yours looks like he's in a big mood with you.


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> haha yeah that's Zak he was cranky that day lol. Haha yours looks like he's in a big mood with you.


hahaha yeah it was raining and he was staring out the window mesmerised. I closed the curtains and he wasn't thrilled.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha yeah that's Zak he was cranky that day lol. Haha yours looks like he's in a big mood with you.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha yeah it was raining and he was staring out the window mesmerised. I closed the curtains and he wasn't thrilled.
Click to expand...

 awww man how dare you do that to him haha


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> awww man how dare you do that to him haha


Haha that before & after!


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> awww man how dare you do that to him haha
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that before & after!
Click to expand...

 Noo look at that immense concentration haha. I would feel like a monster doing that to him haha


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Agreed!


Shadow always makes me smile


----------



## 0589471

3stacks said:


> Noo look at that immense concentration haha. I would feel like a monster doing that to him haha


haha!!! he's resilient don't worry. He's used to my impishness. He always gets happy next minute and we'll play lol.


----------



## 3stacks

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noo look at that immense concentration haha. I would feel like a monster doing that to him haha
> 
> 
> 
> haha!!! he's resilient don't worry. He's used to my impishness. He always gets happy next minute and we'll play lol.
Click to expand...

 aw I need to be more like that haha


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Shadow always makes me smile


awww,


----------



## BeautyandRage

My kids


----------



## Fun Spirit

My Mom and my Sister and my Friend. 


___Some other stuff___
-Lando from Star Wars. Billy Dee Williams is his name but whenever I see him, his young self I can't help but smile. He has that face that make me smile. He was on the tv soap opera show "Dynasty" briefly. He's one of those celebrities I call by their character's name. I first saw him on Star Wars. So he is Lando to me. 


-A former classmate of mines. His name was David. We had classes together in middle school and high school. We were part of the Special Education system in school so it was like we grew up together there. He was funny like a class clown and a good friend. He was the type that wasn't bad but the teachers every now and then had to tell him to cut it out. He was your big bone kind of guy. He wasn't fat or obese. Just one of those heavy set kind of guy with a lot of love and funnies. He had a sister with the same name as me. Just like Lando I can't help but to smile. Automatic smile. He's on Facebook but I'm not on there anymore. Once in a blue moon I'll stalk his page to see what he been up to. He still the same but in a good way. 


-Certain foods. Specifically ice cream. I don't know what it is but certain treats make me smile and all happy. If someone treat me to an ice cream cone I lit up like a little kid. I be enjoying that ice cream.


----------



## SunshineSam218

Animals.
South Park.
Music.
My niece and family.
Funny YouTube videos.
Nature.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ai

My boys, when they're not being little *******s... <3


----------



## Edwirdd

This conversation.


----------



## Michael1983

My niece's, they're always happy. I like to watch a lot of comedy too if I'm feeling down. Currently, watching a lot of Alan Partridge since he seems to be back on TV. Jurassic Park!


----------



## CNikki

First time watching, but this:






Wish my pets could get along like that.


----------

